

Your Browser's Adblockers are Detected and Circumvented by This Company - NatW
http://clarityray.com/

======
tomhouy
It doesn't look too good when their own web site can't make it past ad
blocking/privacy extensions...

[http://imgur.com/sTOIJTb](http://imgur.com/sTOIJTb)

Although in my case, it wasn't AdBlock that was doing this, but rather another
extension - Ghostery.

------
DanAndersen
I'm curious what their specific methods are to circumvent ad-blocking. More
specifically, I'd be interested in an extension that could keep a blacklist of
companies that make use of this kind of service and inform the user that the
company is trying to circumvent their choice not to be bombarded with
advertisement.

------
SifJar
I find this (from their site) extremely confusing:

[http://s12.postimg.org/bth48avyl/Untitled.png](http://s12.postimg.org/bth48avyl/Untitled.png)

What on earth are those bars meant to represent? They're certainly not even
close to being the percentages displayed below.

~~~
itsame
Relative to each other they make sense. I guess they chop off the right-hand
side of the bar at around 20% for effect, so it looks like a larger portion of
users are blocking than in reality. Makes marketing sense given the solution
they're selling.

------
atoponce
Thankfully, I have Ghostery installed. However, as a result, their site looks
like total shit. Well done on designing your site without JavaScript.

